# Green Blogs?



## poetclothing (Dec 25, 2007)

Does anyone know of any blogs for those who are going green? have gone green? Really need to get in a blog of environmentally friendly people...


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Here are a few. These will have links to many more:

TreeHugger

Inhabit

Go Green

Solve Climate

GoodCleanTech

The Environment Site


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

could you be more specific? are you looking for individual people who are consciously aware of the impact they have, do you want just screen printing companies, or a mixture of both? 

what does "going green" mean to you? is it recycling and putting in CF bulbs, or installing a rain collection system, solar panels and living off the grid? how "green" do you mean? ha- that rhymes!!!

i write about what i do in my blog, but its just something i kind of do for me. i don't know if anyone actually reads it! i've recently started an heirloom produce garden and am kind of documenting how that goes.


----------



## poetclothing (Dec 25, 2007)

A mixture of both would actually be great! And right now i cant afford the "go off the grid" green..haha.. im just doing whatever i can to help. I unplug all appliances when they are not being used, recycling, i do put in CF bulbs among other things. I even put a brick in my toilet to reduce the water used during every flush (lol) If everyone does just a little it makes a huge difference! what do you do?


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

I do all of those, too! 

My personal motto is "If its yellow, let it mellow. If its brown, flush it down." Everyone who comes over here now expects to see pee in the toilet. Ha. 

This year I think we may start a compost pile for food scraps. My mom is a gardener, and who doesn't want to make their own dirt?! 

I recently graduated from college (yay student loans!) and will eventually get my own house- something little that I can make as efficient as possible. How much room do two people need? I'd love to have property so I can have animals again- particularly goats because they're funny as h*ll and they're awesome lawn mowers!


----------



## poetclothing (Dec 25, 2007)

yeah having property makes a difference! I am still in college, so i live in an apartment(blah)! But yeah i understand your motto... But the reason i was asking about green groups is because i am going to be doing a line of T-shirts that are 100% organic! Its cause a little bit more than regular T's but it will be worth it the end. "Saving the world one T-shirt at a time" haha.. my lil motto


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

poetclothing said:


> i am going to be doing a line of T-shirts that are 100% organic!


I'm with ya! But I would encourage you to look beyond just organic cotton. It's a step in the right direction, but there may be bigger steps available. Bamboo for example. Non-organic bamboo _may_ be more eco-friendly than organic cotton. Plus, Anvil is in the process of releasing a shirt made from recycled cotton. Not organic, but if it ever makes it to market, I think it will be by far the "greenest" shirt available.


----------



## poetclothing (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah i have recently heard about Anvil's experiment. Yeah i know bamboo would be the better way to go, but i just cannot seem to find a very fashionable bamboo shirt wit ha wide variety of colors and sizes ( i only need up to 2xl) if you have any links to any of these i would be sure to look into it and see if it is a route i would like t o take


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

look into modal, too.

its made of beechwood cellulose and its SO soft! 100% modal seems to pill up a bit, but a cotton/modal blend is heavenly.


----------



## poetclothing (Dec 25, 2007)

Check out http://www.royalapparel.net/ and http://www.organicapparel.us/ for organic apparel. where wouold i check out modal?


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

they only place i used to get it from has now closed their doors (at least I think so, their website isn't up and the last time I tried to place and order they had nothing in stock) was Apparel Agents.


----------



## acanvas (Sep 27, 2007)

This is one of my favs, it is quite exhaustive
Organic_Clothing

This is our companies blog
American Canvas Screen Printing Studio Eco Friendly Updates


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

poetclothing said:


> Yeah i have recently heard about Anvil's experiment. Yeah i know bamboo would be the better way to go, but i just cannot seem to find a very fashionable bamboo shirt wit ha wide variety of colors and sizes ( i only need up to 2xl) if you have any links to any of these i would be sure to look into it and see if it is a route i would like t o take


Which bamboo suppliers have you tried so far that didn't have what you wanted?


----------

